# Ever wonder where all the sport quattros went??? Production/distribution info



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

The chassis # for each car is proceeded by SQ 85 EA 905 XXX
The chassis #'s do not corelate with the production date.
Chassis #/	Color/	Production date/ registration#/ Country delivered to /Comments 
1	red	27-Mar-84 IN-NW 1 GERMANY 
2	red	3-Mar-84 GERMANY 
3	red	2-Apr-84 IN-NT 8	
GERMANY 
4	red	10-Apr-84 IN-NP 8 GERMANY 
5	red	21-Dec-84 GERMANY CONVERTED TO S1 630 HORSEPOWER 
6	red SCRAPPED 
7	red SCRAPPED 
8	red SCRAPPED 
9	red SCRAPPED 
10	red SCRAPPED 
11	red SCRAPPED 
12	red SCRAPPED 
13	red SCRAPPED 
14	red SCRAPPED 
15	red SCRAPPED 
16	red SCRAPPED
17	red SCRAPPED
18	red SCRAPPED
19	red CONVERTED TO S1 630 HORSEPOWER
20	red SCRAPPED
21	red SCRAPPED
22	red SCRAPPED
23	red SCRAPPED
24	red SCRAPPED
25	red	19-Feb-85 GERMANY 
26	red	9-Mar-84 ITALY 
27	red	14-Mar-85 GERMANY 
28	red	19-Dec-84 GERMANY 
29	red	5-Dec-84 GERMANY 
30	red	Sep-88 GERMANY SPARE PARTS/RENOVATED
31	red	13-Mar-85 GERMANY 
32	red	28-Dec-84 SWITZERLAND
33	red	12-Mar-85 USA
34	red	21-Jan-85 GERMANY
35	red	15-Mar-85 USA
36	red	18-Mar-85 GERMANY
37	red	12-Mar-85 USA
38	red	5-Dec-84 GERMANY
39	red	13-Dec-84 USA
40	red	18-Feb-85 IN-YJ 28 GERMANY
41	red	1-Apr-85 GERMANY
42	red	19-Feb-85 GERMANY
43	red	19-Jun-85 GERMANY
44	red	18-Dec-84 FPR 966 BRUSSELS
45	red	10-Dec-84 GERMANY
46	red	12-Nov-84 GERMANY
47	red	14-Jan-85 IN-YM 48 GERMANY
48	red	13-Mar-85 SWITZERLAND 
49	red	17-Jan-86 GERMANY 
50	red	11-Dec-84 SWITZERLAND 
51	red	18-Jan-85 GERMANY 
52	red	20-Nov-84 
53	red	11-Dec-84 GERMANY 
54	red	28-Dec-84 GERMANY 
55	red	28-Dec-84 IN-YH 45 GERMANY 
56	red	7-Mar-85 GERMANY 
57	red	2-Apr-85 USA 
58	red	19-Jun-85 USA 
59	red	6-Mar-85 GERMANY SPARE PARTS/RENOVATED
60	red	Sep-88 GERMANY 
61	red	10-Mar-86 GERMANY 
62	red	19-Jun-85 OMAN 
63	red	10-Dec-84 GREAT BRITAN 
64	red	19-Sep-84 SWITZERLAND
65	red	20-Nov-84 GERMANY
66	red	18-Jan-85 GERMANY
67	red	14-Mar-85 GERMANY
68	red	18-Jan-85 IN-YA 49 GERMANY
69	red	16-May-84 IN-YJ 50 GERMANY
70	red	16-May-84 IN-YJ 54 GERMANY
71	red	16-May-84 GERMANY
72	red	19-Jun-85 GREAT BRITAN
73	red	21-Jan-85 GERMANY
74	red	13-Dec-84 SWITZERLAND
75	red	22-Mar-85 SWITZERLAND
76	red	19-Jun-85 GREAT BRITAN
77	red	7-Dec-84 SWITZERLAND
78	red	20-Feb-85 GERMANY
79	red	27-Nov-84 GERMANY
80	red	Sep-88 GERMANY SPARE PARTS/RENOVATED
81	red	10-May-85 SWITZERLAND 
82	red	21-Mar-85 SWITZERLAND 
83	red	28-Feb-85 GERMANY 
84	red	12-Dec-84 JAPAN 
85	red	7-Sep-84 IN-YH 33 GERMANY 
86	red	4-Mar-85 GERMANY 
87	red	19-Mar-85 SWITZERLAND 
88	red	28-Dec-84 SWITZERLAND 
89	red	3-Apr-85 OMAN 
90	red	6-Mar-85 GERMANY 
91	red	4-Apr-85 SWITZERLAND 
92	red	16-Nov-84 FRANCE 
93	red	6-Dec-84 SWITZERLAND 
94	red	19-Dec-84 SWITZERLAND 
95	red	24-Jan-85 GERMANY 
96	red	5-Dec-84 SWITZERLAND 
97	red	25-Mar-85 GERMANY 
98	red	27-Dec-84 IN-YJ 47 GERMANY 
99	red	10-Oct-84 IN-YC 27 GERMANY BELIEVED TO BE IMPORTED TO BRITAN
100	red	11-Feb-85 SWITZERLAND 
101	red MOTORSPORT
102	red MOTORSPORT
103	red MOTORSPORT
104	red MOTORSPORT
105	red MOTORSPORT
106	red MOTORSPORT
107	red MOTORSPORT
108	red MOTORSPORT 530 HORSEPOWER
109	red MOTORSPORT
110	red MOTORSPORT
111	red MOTORSPORT
112	red MOTORSPORT
113	red MOTORSPORT
114	red MOTORSPORT
115	red MOTORSPORT
116	red MOTORSPORT
117	red MOTORSPORT
118	red MOTORSPORT
119	red MOTORSPORT
120	red MOTORSPORT
121	red	23-Nov-84 GERMANY 
122	red	17-Dec-84 GERMANY 
123	red	8-Mar-85 GERMANY 
124	red	29-May-85 SWITZERLAND 
125	red	14-Jan-85 GERMANY 
126	red	10-Dec-84 
127	red	1-Aug-85 IN-YE 45 GERMANY 
128	red	22-Mar-85 SWITZERLAND 
129	black	28-Apr-84 IN-YJ 99 GERMANY 
130	white SPARE PARTS DEPOT
131	white	4-Jun-85 GUATEMALA 
132	white	14-Feb-85 OMAN 
133	white	7-Dec-84 GERMANY 
134	white	10-Dec-84 SWITZERLAND 
135	black	9-Jul-84 IN-NY 99 GERMANY 
136	green	10-Oct-84 IN-YA 91 GERMANY 
137	blue	22-Feb-85 GERMANY 
138	blue	11-Dec-85 
139	green	21-Feb-85 ITALY 
140	white	7-May-85 GERMANY 
141	white	18-Feb-85 OMAN 
142	white	21-Jan-85 SWITZERLAND 
143	white	7-Dec-84 SPAIN 
144	blue	5-Nov-84 FRANCE
145	white	21-Dec-84 GERMANY
146	blue	11-Mar-85 GERMANY
147	white	20-May-85 GERMANY
148	white	14-Dec-84 IN-YE 91 GERMANY
149	white	18-Dec-84 GERMANY
150	white	9-May-85 GERMANY
151	white	12-Feb-85 GERMANY
152	white	30-Apr-85 GERMANY
153	white	5-May-85 SWITZERLAND
154	white	17-Dec-84 SWITZERLAND
155	white	17-Dec-84 IN-YM 49 GERMANY
156	white	27-Dec-84 SWITZERLAND
157	white	12-Dec-84 GERMANY
158	white	20-Dec-84 GERMANY
159	blue	21-Feb-85 IN-YD 6 GERMANY
160	green	18-Jan-85 GREAT BRITAN 
161	blue	14-Feb-85 GERMANY 
162	white	18-Dec-85 ITALY 
163	blue	22-Feb-85 GERMANY 
164	blue	25-Jan-85 GERMANY 
165	green	20-Feb-85 
166	green	10-Dec-84 
167	white	20-Nov-84 GERMANY 
168	green	28-Feb-85 IN-YM 56 GERMANY 
169	blue	27-Nov-84 GERMANY 
170	blue	22-Feb-85 GERMANY SPARE PARTS/RENOVATED
171	white	Sep-88 GERMANY 
172	white	18-Dec-84 GERMANY 
173	blue	27-Nov-84 SWITZERLAND 
174	white	13-Feb-85 SWITZERLAND 
175	white	Sep-88 SPARE PARTS/RENOVATED
176	white	17-Jan-86 GERMANY
177	white	14-Feb-85 OMAN
178	white	10-Oct-84 IN-YA 89 GERMANY
179	blue	20-Nov-84 GERMANY
180	blue	18-Jan-85 GERMANY
181	blue	10-Oct-84 IN-YC 60 GERMANY
182	white	21-Dec-84 SWITZERLAND
183	white	19-Dec-84 GERMANY
184	white	19-Dec-84 GERMANY
185	blue	21-May-85 GERMANY
186	white	10-Dec-84 IN-YM 47 GERMANY
187	green	20-Dec-84 GERMANY
188	blue	18-Feb-85 GERMANY
189	white	6-May-85 GERMANY
190	white	20-Dec-84 USA
191	white	30-Apr-85 GERMANY
192	green	18-Jan-85 GERMANY
193	green	14-Dec-84 GERMANY
194	green	17-Dec-84 USA
195	blue	11-Dec-84 FRANCE
196	green	10-Dec-84 GERMANY
197	green	18-Feb-85 AUSTRIA
198	green	19-Feb-85 USA
199	white	27-Dec-85 GERMANY
200	green	22-Nov-84 IN-NE 90 GERMANY
201	white	27-Feb-85 GERMANY
202	blue	22-Jan-85 GERMANY
203	blue	4-Dec-84 IN-YH 51 GERMANY
204	blue	21-Feb-85 GERMANY
205	blue	18-Jan-85 SWITZERLAND
206	white	30-May-85 GREAT BRITAN
207	green	21-Jan-85 GREAT BRITAN
208	white	7-Mar-85 USA 
209	white	18-Jan-85 GERMANY 
210	white	21-Jan-86 
211	white	8-Mar-85 SWITZERLAND 
212	white	13-Feb-85 GERMANY 
213	white	20-Nov-84 GERMANY 
214	white SCRAPPED
Yes..... I am that hardcore








updated!










_Modified by Sepp at 5:35 PM 4-26-2006_


----------



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

Are you sure that this information is correct? At the time that these cars were built CZECHOSLOVAKIA was a communist country. I'd be very suprised to have seen even one go there........


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (beermonster)*

It actually might be the then Czech republic.
There are rich bastids in Communist countries.


----------



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

you have 28 down as going to the Czech's.... It's quite a poor country


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (beermonster)*

The suffix for the questioned country is CH.
I guessed Czech, but maybe Chile, or China?
Maybe the Czechs had one hell of rally team.


----------



## onward (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

CH is switzerland. Look here: http://www.iso.org/iso/en/prod....html 
Where is this information from in the first place? It's always good to name one's sources


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (onward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onward* »_CH is switzerland. Look here: http://www.iso.org/iso/en/prod....html 
Where is this information from in the first place? It's always good to name one's sources









A many serious thanks!!!!



































































































Audi driver limite edition quattro special issue April 2001
Updates/corrections are underway


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

according to homologation information audi build 264 sport quattros...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Ever wonder where all the sport quattros went??? Production/distribution info (Sepp)*

That's one bad ass post Sepp.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (beermonster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_The chassis # for each car is proceeded by SQ 85 EA 905 XXX

There has never been "SQ" in these chassisnumbers;
WAU ZZZ 85 ZEA 905 xxx

_Quote, originally posted by *mik_git* »_according to homologation information audi build 264 sport quattros...

All official Audi figures specify 214 cars.

_Modified by WAUOla at 5:35 PM 4-28-2006_


_Modified by WAUOla at 10:41 AM 4-30-2006_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_
There has never been "SQ" in these chassisnumbers;
WAU ZZZ 85 ZEA 905 xxx

_Modified by WAUOla at 5:35 PM 4-28-2006_

You are incorrect.
The chassis # you sate is for an ur quattro, not a sport quattro.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_The chassis # you sate is for an ur quattro, not a sport quattro.

If I wanted to specify an 1984 urquattro (atleast for Europe) I'd
write it as a 900 xxx and not as 90*5* xxx that gives it as
a short-wheelbase chassis.


_Modified by WAUOla at 10:42 AM 4-30-2006_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

If I wanted to specify an 1984 urquattro (atleast for Europe) I'd
write it as a 900 xxx and not as 90*5* xxx that gives it as
a short-wheelbase chassis.

_Modified by WAUOla at 10:42 AM 4-30-2006_[/QUOTE]



WAUOla said:


> This part I'll gladly agree with you.
> But numerous references, and sellers of the sport quattro, and even the S1 over,and over again claim the auto's chassis # is SQ85EAxxx
> Out of curiousity
> Have you seen any documentation, or even cars for that matter that dispute this?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Yes. Examined genuine cars personally.


----------



## nickg (Nov 11, 2001)

there are 3 that I know of in the north east. 1 is in NYC, 1 is in upstate NY (and i have seen that car personally) and 1 in in NJ. I vere saw an sq in any of their vins#


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (nickg)*

Very interesting....


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (nickg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickg* »_there are 3 that I know of in the north east. 1 is in NYC, 1 is in upstate NY (and i have seen that car personally) and 1 in in NJ. I vere saw an sq in any of their vins#

Note: this is a list of cars that left DEALERSHIPS, and not the one of
the proper list updated for today.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Off Tehomylly
There were 214 cars produced between February 1984 and January 1986 which satisfied the motorsport homogulation requirements (a minimum of 200 units for Group B).
Chassis numbers has the prefix SQ and ran from SQ85EA905001 to SQ85EA905214.
Of the 214 produced, 164 were sold to customers,
19 were experimental and never left the factory, 20 were allocated to the motorsport department, 5 were used as spare parts and the remaining 6 are presumed to remain within the company.
The 5 spare parts cars were rebuilt in 1988 and sold to customers.

Copyright © 1998-2005 Tehomylly.com 


_Modified by eurowner at 10:02 AM 5-5-2006_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Chassis numbers has the prefix SQ

still, this is something I've never seen.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_
still, this is something I've never seen.

Regarding this....
I'll be going to an Audi show coming up in June, with 3 sports, and one s1 in attendance
I'll try to get some pictures of the vins (with some digits blurred at the owners request)


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Sepp)*

I hope you also see this one, only 400 KM on the clock.


----------



## bcjord (Jun 2, 2006)

*Sport Quattro*

http://www.sportquattro.ch/ima...1.gif
http://www.sportquattro.ch/gal...d.htm


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Sport Quattro (bcjord)*

I agree with Ola, I have a pic of the chassisnumber of S1 #13 and it reads WAUZZZ85Z*A905013 (* means I dont remember that letter). Sadly I dont have this pic here right now, but I'll find it tomorrow.


----------

